# Sheepshead Saturday



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 22, 2012)

Started out digging fiddlers in the dark with a flashlight, then realized with the flood tide we could have slept in a while, but you know the "CODE" we got to be there early, traveling in the dark, drink ling coffee, talking about the days fishing ahead. A friend of my told me the calendar indicated a poor day for fishing.
By the time the tide was low I was starting to believe it. Only two fish. Then came the incoming tide and a few fish decided to bite.
Saw the kayak crew Saturday and a few more out for the bandit fish.
A bad of fishing..is better than...you know the story.


----------



## jaybird33 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice Sheepies.


----------



## breampole (Jan 22, 2012)

*sheepshead*

These were caught inshore?


----------



## gafshr (Jan 22, 2012)

We did about the same we left them biting.


----------



## coltday (Jan 22, 2012)

Not too shabby. Corona in a can? That's a first for me!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, WE left them bitting to, but on oysters at the end! Yes we where inshore, waiting  to go off shore a little later like next month some time. Some of them did have roe in them, I thinking they spawn off shore? Anyway I didn't know which kayak you where in GaFish but someone  said you where there. We where in the small jon boat and saw several kayak heading back to wards the  big bridge late that evening, we put in at the new ramp.
Going in the am(Monday) to try the Whitting at K&P if it's not to rough for their boat.


----------



## smittyg (Jan 22, 2012)

coltday said:


> Not too shabby. Corona in a can? That's a first for me!



canned corona is good for the beach, no glass, but I have to use the squirt lime juice in mine.... oh yeah, nice convicts..


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 23, 2012)

OH BY THE WAY, you never know what people are up to! WE had 25 not the limit, but allot to clean, the picture is at our cabin club on the satilla river. Good part of the fish fillets went to a uncle that had ask for some sheepshead. We'll have a fish fry for the gang,
and the uncle, well its the Big "C" and its not ....not going to say or type those words. Its bad when you think you got to justify your catch, under the limit, and get to go dozen times a year. 
Not most every weekend . Will not post anymore here. Go back to just reading and looking at other folks fish.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 23, 2012)

NOTHING wrong with keeping a limit of fish. There are no shortage of them! Great catch and pics. Keep posting!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 23, 2012)

didn't know they had corona in the can


----------



## killswitch (Jan 23, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> NOTHING wrong with keeping a limit of fish. There are no shortage of them! Great catch and pics. Keep posting!




X2....................nice haul......


----------



## gafshr (Jan 23, 2012)

Defiantly no shortage if we had room to put 60 fish we probably would have kept them all the ones we kept for ate the next day.  I get pm and crazy posts saying why do you keep so many fish and I say if somebody is gonna eat them ill keep them I paid for my fishing license just like everybody else there is a limit for a reason if you can catch a limit more power to ya you should be eating good I k ow those fish we caught on were mighty tasty


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought I had stepped in something, putting a picture of to many fish on here. My grandson want even go fishing with me in that location any more...WHY...to many trips of doing much of nothing.
One time we where there, I said you want one of your drinks or chips, no papa I just want to catch a fish.
I kept trying summer, fall now winter, 3 times caught more than 5 or 10, once sunk ed, cost the same from Wayx to get there. My rig is a 14ft scratched up boat beyond belief, I tell people its self chumming, some will know what I mean. Powered by Johnson.
1971 6hp gets us around.
Its my river boat upgraded to bay boat.


----------



## gafshr (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you see where they were cleaning off the pilings I know those fish got to be eating good the guys said they are doing that to add strength and to keep people out


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 23, 2012)

*Pursuit of Happiness is a God given Right!*



wharfrat said:


> NOTHING wrong with keeping a limit of fish. There are no shortage of them! Great catch and pics. Keep posting!



I agree with Tim.  Keep on posting and expressing your opinion.  We do have freedom of speech in this county, and the conservationists do not occupy all of the high moral ground.  We believe in conservation, too.  We, also, believe in fresh coastal seafood to be enjoyed by all our families and friends, not just the elites who are politically correct.  Ignore them and live free in this land of liberty.  We do have  the right to pursue happiness in the great land in spite of the detractors who want to curtail that God given right.  We are reasonable men and they are not.  They want to encroach on your individual freedom.  Do not bow to them. Our forefathers did not and founded this great country.  Catch a limit and do not be shy of posting it for the rest of us to admire.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes I noticed they had cleaned alot of the piling, don't get the strength part though, "They" always want to keep people from enjoying a little bit of life thats not making "Them" some money some where some how. It'll be off limits sooner or later I feel.
The "Man" on the dock told us to get out from under there time before last, its "Home-Land Security issue" says he. We where under there at the far end down by the sunken boat. A ship was being loaded up on the very opposite end of the dock. After some hollering at us, No problem don't shoot. We are Red Necks from Wayx, you know the good Ole Boys, we have on ball caps, no rags here.We are no threat to the fish this day much less the grain boat. Wonder where the grain is going, probably to the middle east.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah dont worry about it ,, be proud that people like us can catch a limit to feed our families and friends,, remember. 
give a man a fish he eats for a day,, teach a man a fish he eats for a lifetime. I am proud that I learned at a very young age to hunt and fish. I never kill anything I will not eat.. So continue on love seeing what others are doing and how ,, might learn something never to old to learn new trick......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Man, don't worry about it! I live up the road from you and I do the same. I keep fish to eat. Nothing wrong at all with keeping within the legal limits.

Very nice haul of sheepshead!

Keep on posting up the catches!


----------



## Rodsmith (Jan 23, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> NOTHING wrong with keeping a limit of fish. There are no shortage of them! Great catch and pics. Keep posting!



X2!! I thought thats what freezers were for??  If most guys have my luck, you probably won't limit out more that 2-3 times a year anyway. I probably have 15 lbs of vacum packed trout fillets and another 10 lbs of flounder in the freezer now. But be sure...if I go this week and get into 'em, they will join the freezer crowd as well. The way I figure it, we as fisherman probably have $200 a pound in the fish anyway!!!  Heck yeah, keep posting bro!


----------



## Steyr (Jan 23, 2012)

Sheeps are thick as fleas on a dog and a blast to catch.....absolutely no shortage......I'm just glad the electric knife has a 10 inch blade.....catch em...post em...eat em


----------



## declemen (Jan 23, 2012)

very nice haul for sure, speaking of being harrased over there,I think the ( man ) called the coast guard on us a while back in almost the same place,they checked us for Everything,but we were not touching the dock, we did not get a ticket.


----------



## bnz (Jan 24, 2012)

Ga. Swamper said:


> The "Man" on the dock told us to get out from under there time before last, its "Home-Land Security issue" says he.  A ship was being loaded up on the very opposite end of the dock.


 
They'll only run you out of there if there is a boat loading.  No boat? They won't say a word.

If a boat is there I just go on to the next dock and try there.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2012)

I was told that you can't be within 100 yards of the ship that is loading/unloading, and not underneath at all while a ship is moored.  I fished outside 100 yards and on the outside, and did well.

Great catch by the way!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats exactly what he said no fishing under the dock while a boat or ship was docked there. That it was a Homeland Security Issue.
We moved up to the next dock pass the Tug boats. All is well with that.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2012)

Y'all catching the sheepheads by the docks, bridges or oyster bars?  Ir all the above? I am more of a redfish and trout guy but I am interested in how y'all are catching them. Also can you catch them on artificial baits?


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 29, 2012)

I fish around the pilings of docks or bridges and tree tops that have barnacles or oysters attached to them. Can't say that I've tried artificial though. I tight line fish, some I see are using the trout cork I assume with a circle hook. There are some threads on here about the circle hook and cork and many more on sheepshead fishing. I see you are in Albany, the fishing on the panhandle for them can be different, like using live shrimp on the reefs. I fish allot out of Keaton Bch but not after sheepshead.


----------



## Pondworm (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice catch. I've fished for them at St. George Island at Bob Sykes Cut and fiddlers are the best bait by far!. Its like crack to a sheepie! Can you actually dig for the fiddler crabs on the coast? You can only pick them up in Florida, no digging. I tried the artificial fiddler crab but never got a bite.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Feb 28, 2012)

I dig for them all the time in the colder months. If it illegal I don't know about it. Have never been approached about digging in Ga, for fiddlers. Most people I know that fish with them dig when they have to.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Mar 17, 2012)

Read your post. Nice sheepshead. My friend and I went yesterday here in Mayport Fla. and caught 45 sheepshead in 3 1/2 hours. Kept our limit of 30. Biggest ones were a little over 9 pounds. I dont like it when people want to tell others how much they can keep especially when it is within the lawful limits. Like was mentioned before, money from anglers is what helps conserve these fish anyway.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 19, 2012)

*What to do with those Boys!*

Nice catch. How you ever tried this! Fillet the sheepshead out leaving the scale side intact with the scales on. Now Olive oil the meat side or both, add your Italian dressing, plus a little kicker if you like with more zest. Put it on the grill scale side down , naturally, around 300 to 350 till the fork says it flakey or done, you can add  box bread crumb's at the last 10 ten minutes with Little more dressing to form a crust. Your Spatula will work under the scales as to not to tear up the fish. Drop him on a platter. Good To Go!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ga. Swamper said:


> Nice catch. How you ever tried this! Fillet the sheepshead out leaving the scale side intact with the scales on. Now Olive oil the meat side or both, add your Italian dressing, plus a little kicker if you like with more zest. Put it on the grill scale side down , naturally, around 300 to 350 till the fork says it flakey or done, you can add  box bread crumb's at the last 10 ten minutes with Little more dressing to form a crust. Your Spatula will work under the scales as to not to tear up the fish. Drop him on a platter. Good To Go!



Thanks. I will have to try that recipe. Sounds good.


----------

